# Walnut Logs Pt 2



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well here is the beginning. I cut up 2 of the walnut logs this morning yeilding 16 blanks. I got them all anchorsealed and stored away. It got to hot (88 deg) to do much more and I need to sharpen my chain anyway. If the rest yield as these two did I should have around 40 bowl blanks. As you can see the 18" log is still waiting. I need help putting a 4 X 4 under it so I can cut it up. Will get up early and start sawing again in the morning.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

WOW
Lucky you. Nice looking wood. At todays prices it's worth allot of $.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Dave. Yep I figure about 120 bd/ft per log times 5 equals 600 bd/ft. That is some serious cash. But bowl blanks it is and 2 logs yielded 16 blanks along with other 3 should yeild about 40. The wife said it should keep me out of trouble for at least a month.:lol:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's one good mornings work Bernie, how long will they need to dry out?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Harry. Will probably start turning some right away. I finished the 3 biggest logs today which yeilded 24 bowls blanks and 6 Plate/Platter blanks. I used the centers where I cut the pith out to cut up a load of pen blanks and blanks for finials. I am one tired pup. The biggest piece which was 19" long and 19" in diameter weighed 90 lbs. Hossing that thing up on the cutting horse was a job as was all. Guess this old man is getting soft sitting behind that desk.:angry:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well moving a little slower than usual this morning. Anyway went out last night and took the centers that I had cut from the logs to get rid of the pith and cut out 70 pen blanks plus 20 finial blanks. I cut the pen blanks slightly oversized at 1" square and 6" long. Also cut the finial blanks 1 1/2" square and 6" long. Should have some awful pretty pens.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hay Bernie, great find on the logs, I have a source at leat for now, for some oak and walntt. It is all rought cut which works out great with the joiner and planer. Some times things do work out!


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice score with the walnut! All the prep work kinda makes one appreciate the hard labor behind "dressed" lumber. And you know where the cost comes from!

Don't get hurt with all the prep work so that you can't have fun later at the lathe!!!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Jerry and Rob. Yep I am going to have to slow down a little. I am not that old at 62 but it is a lot harder than at 40. Oh well when that beautiful walnut is finished it will be worth it. 

Jerry it sounds like you got some wood a coming. Sounds really good.

Rob I now see what has to go into these blanks as far as costs go for selling these things.


----------

